# Deer Creek and Rain



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

How bad will it be on Saturday with all the rain they got down there? I haven't been on that lake before, will it be super muddy and hard to catch fish?


----------



## Crappiegrandpa (Apr 28, 2014)

rutty said:


> How bad will it be on Saturday with all the rain they got down there? I haven't been on that lake before, will it be super muddy and hard to catch fish?


Lake isn't too bad now, but heavier rains coming this afternoon. They have opened the gates at the dam to hold at summer level. Caught six crappies and a LMB late this morning in the marina, on minnows. They are working on setting the docks in the marina today.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

So far so good, Deer Creek is up less than 4" in the last 24 hrs and only .88' above summer pool. They have opened the gates and seem to be not letting the lake get too high. The incoming creek stage is 1' higher in the last 24 hrs. 

Depending on the rain tonight and tomorrow morning all should be fine for Saturday water level wise, I don't know about the clarity or what the fish will think about all of this however

By contrast Delaware is up over 4' in the last 24 hrs and the ramps are all closed.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Speaking of clarity. I went over Howard and couldn't believe the mudline coming through the bridge! If you could get out there right now I bet there are fish sitting along it. Deer creek is going to be high and muddy. Wouldn't have it any other way. Maybe we will get lucky and it will be rainy with a lot of wind on Saturday as well.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

ying6 said:


> Speaking of clarity. I went over Howard and couldn't believe the mudline coming through the bridge! If you could get out there right now I bet there are fish sitting along it. Deer creek is going to be high and muddy. Wouldn't have it any other way. Maybe we will get lucky and it will be rainy with a lot of wind on Saturday as well.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It usually is for this tournament that is for sure! That is usually the only way I have a chance to get in the money against all the locals is if the weather is shitty. It is hard to fish this lakes when you have never been on them. Ever area looks like it should hold fish.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Looks like Deer Creek recieved over an inch of rain last night so I can't imagine visibility would be to good but I may be wrong. As it stands right now it doesn't look like I am going to make the party on Saturday. If not, I hope all goes well and there is still a lot of fish caught.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I was on the lake today, visibility wasn't too bad, better than I had North in Alum last Sunday. However the lake is coming up fast and that could all change by tomorrow.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

The lake is almost 3' above summer pool now and the gates are still shut down, not looking good.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Just now leaving the spillway...they have the gates open. It wasn't moving much when I got down here this morning but they have it pumping now. Water came up quite a bit. 

I knew I should have just took the boat out today.


----------



## Renegade Angler (May 24, 2008)

At least we wont have to back the boats down as far.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

They are pumping it hard now and the creek coming in has already crested and is starting to drop. Looks to me like we will be fine to get on the lake.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

We will be there Friday. Will I need a shovel to dig a hole in the lake to launch my boat?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good hotel/motel to stay at? Prefer something close and cheap if possible. The deer creek lodge is sold out. Thanks for any help guys! Is there a bait shop nearby that is Ogf preferred. Thanks again
Sean


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, if anyone knows of a place down there I might be interested. Getting up at 3:30am doesnt sound very fun with a 2hr drive down.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

CHOPIQ said:


> We will be there Friday. Will I need a shovel to dig a hole in the lake to launch my boat?


You fishing in the tourney Saturday?


----------



## Renegade Angler (May 24, 2008)

I would recommend Frosties for bait it right down the road from the spillway. As far as lodging let me check on that for ya. There is another bait shop called Mary's you can use.


----------



## Renegade Angler (May 24, 2008)

Looks like the closest your going to get is Grove city for lodging.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

rutty said:


> How bad will it be on Saturday with all the rain they got down there? I haven't been on that lake before, will it be super muddy and hard to catch fish?


There is no place really close I know of but there are some newer motels and places to eat in Washington Courthouse which is not to far from there.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Sorry meant to answer fish2win question for lodging.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Renegade Angler said:


> Looks like the closest your going to get is Grove city for lodging.


There is a holiday inn in Washington Court house, twenty minutes away on rt. 22. 
If you come down on rt. 62 south just take it in to WCH. when you enter town there is a Bob Evans on right and directly behind it theres a motel, think its called Hampton not sure.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Massilionbuckeye, yep plan on fishing the tourney Saturday.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Chopiq and I have a cabin at the park with our partners, and I heard Ying and Fishslim will be our neighbors  Rutty is staying at the lodge...sounds like friday evening beers at the lodge will be in order for anyone who wishes to attend


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Many motel rooms in Grove city on String-town Rd with easy access to I-71 south a quick trip to Deer Creek from there with more places to eat than a person can imagine. Anything you can want to eat and within any budget. Mary's in Pancoastburg on RT 207 will have minnows and ready info on what the bite is at the moment.
Check your lake map remember the North end is shallow with lots of stumps along the creek bed so watch you depth finder closely. Wind can be a big factor on boat control if it kicks up remember the big anchors when you load up your boat.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

CHOPIQ said:


> Massilionbuckeye, yep plan on fishing the tourney Saturday.


Ahh they changed the pre-fishing rules? Gotcha!



> Pre-Fishing is allowed. The tournament lake is off limits for all fishing and boating by tournament team members from 5 pm the day preceding the tournament until 6:30 am the day off the tournament.


Cool move. Hmm. Wasn't planning on prefishing since I had to work but now that I've learned this... Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Ahh they changed the pre-fishing rules? Gotcha!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool move. Hmm. Wasn't planning on prefishing since I had to work but now that I've learned this... Hmmmmmmmm


Trying to make it easier and more user friendly, thus the change in the prefishing rule


----------



## Renegade Angler (May 24, 2008)

Going to be windy tomorrow and a slight chill in the air. I will be there tomorrow looking forward to meeting you guys for the first time.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Beautiful day to fish tomorrow! Reminds me of the tournament a few years back at Delaware! Fish to enjoy the day! - See you guys tonight
mike 
FYI -Wes will be with Troy and I


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck to all!!! I will see you at the marina in the morning!


----------



## SlabSlayR (Jan 23, 2012)

ying6 said:


> Beautiful day to fish tomorrow! Reminds me of the tournament a few years back at Delaware! Fish to enjoy the day! - See you guys tonight
> mike
> FYI -Wes will be with Troy and I


I remember that tournament Ying! Thank god the weather gods are not calling for sleet this time!!! Lol


----------



## Crappiegrandpa (Apr 28, 2014)

Hope everyone had a great day on the lake today. Wife & I stopped over to see the weigh-in and it looked like some nice fish were taken, considering the high lake conditions.

Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Does anyone have the results from the tournament?


----------

